# foundation forms



## Xali

Hola: ¿Alguien sabe como se traduce *foundation forms* al español? Es un término de construcción que se refiere a los cimientos.

De antemano muchas gracias y buen día.


----------



## Marxelo

¿Tipos de cimientos?


----------



## Xali

Hola Marxelo:

Gracias por tu ayuda. Creo que el término se refiere más a una "plantilla" que se hace con la forma de los cimientos, sobre la que se vierte el concreto. Pero no se cómo se le llamará a esa "plantilla" en español.


----------



## Peter P

Encofrado de los cimientos.

Salu2

Peter P.


----------



## Xali

Muchas gracias Peter P.


----------



## iinnffooss

Sólo una nota Xali. Veo que tú te encuentras en un contexto mejicano y que, por lo tanto, concreto es la palabra que habitualmente utilizas. Sin embargo, para el resto de foreros no hispanohablantes, conviene explicar que la palabra "concreto" tiene un significado muy diferente en España y que a ese material constructivo se le denomina "hormigón".

Por otra parte, confirmo "foundation form(work)" como encofrado para cimientos.


----------



## Xali

Buen día Iinnffooss: 

Muchas gracias por tu valioso comentario. Un saludo. Xali.


----------



## ferleguidoor

Yo lo tengo en un contrato en inglés como Forms for foundations. Then I guess I should translate it as "Encofrado para cimientos" right?

Thank you so very much to all of you


----------



## Xali

Hola ferleguidoor:

Estoy de acuerdo contigo, creo que tu traducción es correcta, esperemos que alguien más nos de su opinión.

Buen fin de semana.


----------



## 0scar

Estoy de acuerdo.


----------



## Vampiro

Encofrado o moldaje.
Cimientos o fundaciones.
Todos esos términos son correctos en mi opinión.
El uso es a gusto del cliente.
Saludos.
_


----------

